# Water sports



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

I do alot of slalom skiing and wakeboarding, but not so much lately because of archery.


----------



## Archerygurl91 (Mar 17, 2009)

I love wakeboarding. Only been once bet I cought on fast. And I aint that bad at it. lol


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Ya i am really addicted to wakeboarding and tubing is a must...ha...you have pics of your board?


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

my family has always liked being at the lake, I do a lot of tubing but my dad never had the patience to teach me to ski, but my friends took me to the lake the other day, and I got to ski for the first time in my life......It was awesome!!! We plan on going quite a bit this summer, so hopefully I will get good at it. My friend just started wake boarding, looks like it'll be fun when he get's the hang of it!!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

There aren't a whole lot of places for me to go do that kind of thing in AZ, and we don't own a boat.

But, every year my church group takes a trip out to Lake Plesant and we bring boats and go tubing. It's pretty fun!

But for the record, I would rather be shooting.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Last year we bought 2 jet skis. Honda Aquatrax with turbos... So we are able to ski and tube behind the jet skis... i do that a lot... 

Other than that we go out as a family on our speedboat and just enjoy the sun and sights... or we tube or ski it up. 

Thats pretty much it


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

I love jetskiing, skiing, tubing is also fun. I was an idiot once and ramped up a huge boat wake at the Lake of the Ozarks I literally got like 10 feet of air but the wave were too close and I went straight into one and got thrown off. Somehow I was 20 yards awway from it after that.

I love skiing too I actually got pretty good at it but its been a year since I've done it. Tubing is a blast. My friend has this giant tube and we fit 6 people on it. It was awesome


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

I go down to north cal. to lake shasta & wakeboard mainly but kneeboard also.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Ya whenever me and my cousin go tubing it turns into "tube wars" in other words we each have our own tube and the other person needs to fall off with usually involves jumping on them and pulling them off...ha


----------



## browndiamond (Mar 2, 2009)

slolem and wakeboard and tubeing.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

i water skii


----------

